# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  بوح القلم

## التوبي

*بوحُ القلم* 
*أيها الأعضاء ما هـذا الشتاتْ* 
*بعد جمع صرنا نحكي ذكرياتْ* 
*أصبحَ القسـمُ يُعـاني هجـرنـا* 
*بعــدمـا كـانَ يهــبُّ النفحـاتْ* 
*هكـذا الــيـــومَ نـــراهُ مظلـمـاً* 
*كأنَّ مـنَ فـيـهِ باتـوا في سُباتْ* 
*إن تـذكـرتُ زمـانـاً كنتُّ فـيـهِ* 
*تعـتريـني أزمـــة ٌ بالحـسـراتْ* 
*أضعُ الموضوع ساعة ثم أرجع* 
*أجـدّ التعـقـيـب هـُنا بالعـشراتْ* 
*وهـــذهِ الأيــام صـرتُ أتطفـّل ْ* 
*كالغـريـبِ هـائــمٌ بالصفحـاتْ* 
*أوقـف الحرفَ أم أمضي بهِ ؟؟* 
*أرثي الماساة بتلك الصرخـات* 
*خرابيش هاوي*

----------

عفاف الهدى (09-26-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

سيدنا... قد تكون الاختبارات .. سبب هذا البرود

لا تحزن.. فهذا السكون لن يطول..

واتمنى ان لا تجد وقتا للرد عليهم لاحقا..<< وكول مناجاة قالت..

خربشاتك افضل من خربشاتي

راقت لي كثيرا

سلم قلمكم

----------


## التوبي

> السلام عليكم
> 
> سيدنا... قد تكون الاختبارات .. سبب هذا البرود
> 
> لا تحزن.. فهذا السكون لن يطول..
> 
> واتمنى ان لا تجد وقتا للرد عليهم لاحقا..<< وكول مناجاة قالت..
> 
> خربشاتك افضل من خربشاتي
> ...



*اختي لقد أمطرتي بهذا المرور هذه* 
*الصفحة التي عانت من الجفاف* 
*من هُـنا أتقدم بجزيل الشكر لكِ* 
*على هذا الحضور* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
راق لي بوحك المحمل بالحسرات 
ونحن ايضا نتحسر على وضع الشبكه !!
ولكن دعونا يداً بيد كي نرتقي نحووو الافضل 

جميلهـ حروفك ..سلم بوحك و نبض قلمك 
دمتي بود..
*

----------


## التوبي

> *راق لي بوحك المحمل بالحسرات* 
> *ونحن ايضا نتحسر على وضع الشبكه !!*
> *ولكن دعونا يداً بيد كي نرتقي نحووو الافضل* 
> 
> *جميلهـ حروفك ..سلم بوحك و نبض قلمك* 
> *دمتي بود..*



*كل الشكر والتقدير للأخت وردة محمديه*  
*على ماوضعَت  بهذة الصفحة المتواضعة* 
*مرور معبر عما تحتويه هذه المقطوعة* 
*نتمنا من كل من غاب عن المنتدى الرجوع* 
*إليه بخير وسعادة وعافية* 
*هنا لا يسعـُني إلا الشكر* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اصبت وتر حساس  ..طرح في محله  ..

انا عن نفسي اول *الغائبين* بصراحه كان المنتدى اول غيييييييييييييير 

والحين؟!!!!!!!!!!!!

صح لسانك *ودام قلمك مبدع*

----------


## التوبي

> اصبت وتر حساس ..طرح في محله ..
> 
> انا عن نفسي اول *الغائبين* بصراحه كان المنتدى اول غيييييييييييييير 
> 
> والحين؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> صح لسانك *ودام قلمك مبدع*



 

*شكر لمن خطـَ حروفهُ هنا*
*على ما أبدى من شعور*
*تجاوباً مع هذا النداء* 
*كما انكنُ أحترامي لهذا الأعجاب*
*بهذا القلم المتواضع*
*شكراً لحرفكِ الراقي هُنا*
*تحياتي*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

التـــــوبـــــي
مابعلق عآـى المضمون لاني جديدة ومدري كيف كآن قبل
بعلق على القالب
اهنيك على النظم
كلمآت سهلة .. ومفهومة
والبحر سهل ومافيه شذوذ
واكثر الاساليب انشائية .. تعجب واستنكآر
واعتقد رجعت لها كذا مرة قبل تنزلها بالمنتدى
لان لو كآنت من اول كذا نظمها 
بنلقى الحاله النفسية ماتسمح تنزل ببحر خالي من التفكك
وبلحن مترابط
تعجب واستنكار .. يقابله اضطراب 
وانت اكيد دققت ونقحت

اهنيك على جمالية تعبيرك عن افكآرك 

وبشؤوق لجديدك

----------


## التوبي

> التـــــوبـــــي
> مابعلق عآـى المضمون لاني جديدة ومدري كيف كآن قبل
> بعلق على القالب
> اهنيك على النظم
> كلمآت سهلة .. ومفهومة
> والبحر سهل ومافيه شذوذ
> واكثر الاساليب انشائية .. تعجب واستنكآر
> واعتقد رجعت لها كذا مرة قبل تنزلها بالمنتدى
> لان لو كآنت من اول كذا نظمها 
> ...



*أبدي كل الشكر والتقدير لخربشات ذاكرة* 
*لما أبديت من تعليق وتعقيب على هذه الخرابيش* 
*المتواضعة من هــذا القلم المتواضـــــع* 
*وهـذا مـرور أعتزُ بكل كلمة نـُثرت هنا على هـذه الصفحة* 
*أضعُ إعجابي و أعــذب تحياتي*

*دمتم سالمين*

----------


## MOONY

*وأنا من المقصرين  لهذة الشبكة الرائعة
ولكن  هي الظروف تحكمنا 
كم اشتقت لعبير احرفكم 
جميل نبضك كاعادتك
ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه
تحياتي
*

----------


## التوبي

> *وأنا من المقصرين  لهذة الشبكة الرائعة
> ولكن  هي الظروف تحكمنا 
> كم اشتقت لعبير احرفكم 
> جميل نبضك كاعادتك
> ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه
> تحياتي
> *




*أختي موني 

حمدلله على السلامة 

عودة مشرفة لهذا الصرح ولهذا القسم 

بالخصوص و أشكر لكِ هذا التواجد على

 هذه الصفحه المتواضعه وأشكرك على هذا التعقيب الجميل

أعيدُ شكري وتحياتي
*

----------


## عاشقه الحب

عجبتني كثيير 

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## التوبي

> عجبتني كثيير 
> 
> يسلموووووووووو



*أختي عاشقة الحب

أشكر لكِ هذا التواجد على هذه الصفحة

كما أشكر لك هذا الأعجاب بهذه الخرابيش المتواضعه

لك خالص تحياتي*

----------


## همسة ألم

آحرفك مذهله 
قصيدتك جدا رااائعه 

لكن يااخي فالتعلم آنه لابد من الفراق
عاشر من تعاشر فلابد من الفراق 

هذا اقتباس من كلام آميري وامير البشريه 

حقا الوضع مؤلم 
لكل منا له ضروفه التي حكته 
آنا حقا من صميم قلبي 
آتمنى آن يعود كما كان ..... 



موفق آخي

----------


## التوبي

> آحرفك مذهله 
> قصيدتك جدا رااائعه 
> 
> لكن يااخي فالتعلم آنه لابد من الفراق
> عاشر من تعاشر فلابد من الفراق 
> 
> هذا اقتباس من كلام آميري وامير البشريه 
> 
> حقا الوضع مؤلم 
> ...




*كل الشكر والتقدير أضعـهُ هنا

أمام هذه الكلمات التي تحثُ على

العطاء و الرقي و الإبداع

كم أنا محتاج لمثل هذه الكلمات

أغيدُ شكري وخالص تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صرخاتي تحلق مع صرخاتكم 
في البحث عن الاعضاء والمشرفين
عل احدهم يسمعنا ويعووود

----------

